# AMT ERTL 1966 Olds 442 w30 MISSING INSTRUCTIONS



## TribeDawg

My father bought a model kit AMT ERTL 1966 Olds 442 w30 at a garage sale and it is missing the instructions. Can someone please point me in the direction of finding a set of directions for this model. Thanks...


----------



## superduty455

Here ya go:
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplas...instruction_sheets/amt-3/amt-1966-olds-4-4-2/

Just print them out as needed or save the link for reference.

Chris


----------

